# One eye



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

from the front. see the difference on each side?


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

He looks like One Eyed Willie from Goonies.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

yeah this happened to the exile of my school. he now has one eye


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

damn he deffinatly lost an eye! lol


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

u never know it might grow back...


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

thePACK said:


> u never know it might grow back...


 Yeah but it is its signiture, it is waht makes it unique
... also it does not seem to be affected by lighting at all, does not run if tanks goes from dark to light as well, and seems to be more active than most reds are in my ecxperience


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i have a 7"-8" red that has 1 eye.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Damn ugly mother f...!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I think he's cool looking. By the way what size is he? I was wondering because it looks like his spots are fading.

Joe


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

cool also kinda spooky hell of a nice shot


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Genin said:


> I think he's cool looking. By the way what size is he? I was wondering because it looks like his spots are fading.
> 
> Joe


 thanks, I think it is rather unique looking too. It is now around 3 inches or so give or take, well soon enough more anyways. Very great personality as well, I love the little bugger


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

looks cool to me


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Damn one eye, looks kinda cool, but i dont think he likes it much, i am glad to see it dosnt bother him to much, and it dose looks neet.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Petzl88 said:


> He looks like One Eyed Willie from Goonies.


 haha thats what I named my one eyed p


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey Snow, I have read others with one eyed p's that they keep the bad eye side next to the glass so they feel safer, is this the case with yours? Is he alone in the tank? If he is, he may not exhibit this behavior.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I have a rbp w/ one eye that happened after I switched thier tanks, but it looks more like the whole eye is gone, unlike yours which looks healed somewhat.


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

see if you can rig up or make a little patch for him to wear. hehe


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Hey Snow, I have read others with one eyed p's that they keep the bad eye side next to the glass so they feel safer, is this the case with yours? Is he alone in the tank? If he is, he may not exhibit this behavior.


 HE is the only RBP in the tank but is not alone, he hangs out with my black widow, and of course likes to play with the pleco from time to time LOL
... it does show the blind side to the glass as well as it also shows its eyed side too. It does not seem to be afraid of its surroundings or even when i aproach the tank. The only time it shows a slight bit of fear is when i do water changes. It just hides inside its piece of wood then till im done


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

One of my cariba had one eye. Now it looks cloudy.


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

I feel bad, A one eyed retarded piranha, Can he move around like a normal piranha can or does he hit the glass sometimes? :biggrin:


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

JEARBEAR said:


> I feel bad, A one eyed retarded piranha, Can he move around like a normal piranha can or does he hit the glass sometimes? :biggrin:


 It did at first, then it progressed and now it is as normal as can be and has learned to adapt with its unique deformity


----------

